# Vote for my 2011 costume



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

Ahoy my beautiful and creative friends,

So in previous years I have gone all out, Jack sparrow for instance I'm still recovering from (JK) But this year I will be getting my life together and going to school. This of course means no mo MOOLAH. So Here is a list of cheap costumes that I am thinking about doing but can't decide. When voting, please Consider awesomeness factor, originality factor, and recognition factor. And as always, remember I'm not some two-bit-store-buying moron over here. I want results! 

Options:
Will Ferrel as Robert Goulet
Al Pacino as Scarface
Cris Kattan as Mr. Peepers
The Tick or Chairface Chippendale from The Tick (which probably no one here knows of nor remembers...in fact forget that one...)
Mr. Garrison from south park
Elliot from E.T. (with E.T. in basket with handlebars)

here's a picture of chairface chippendale just to inform you guys about stuff:


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

That's hard to answer without knowing what you look like.....


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

TOUCHE! I doubt anyone else is really going to apply for this anyways. But heck, I'm your friend on here, and you've seen my costume album. I suppose this was really stupid of me. I think it really is a toos up between mr. garrison and elliot w/ e.t. I am leaning towards the et costume because well, check this out:


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

P.S. Thanks for actually voting and replying. It's good to have people like you on here. What's your plan?


----------



## karasel (Jun 21, 2011)

Hummmm, I'm going with Elliot and E T


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

The Tick rocks, I loved that cartoon when I was younger, it is my choice for sure!


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Definately Scarface, gotta love Tony


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

I am so curious as to what Mr. Garison would look like, so I am choosing him just because!


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

OH RESPONSES! Well in terms of Ye Olde Mr. Garrison, the only part I have difficulty with is being bald in the center. I know there are "mad Scientist" latex head covers I could wear, but let's face it, they look like crap. I've always wanted to find a proper crome dome that blends in with my skull and covers up my lush head of...fabio....what? Anyways, same website different pic to perk your curiousity darkpenguincowboy:


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh god, that is hilarious looking! As far as baldness goes, if you happen to have some liquid latex lying around, and are somewhat comfotable using it, there is this:

http://youtu.be/pat8SS06-0M

If not, there is always the good old scissors and razor! haha


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

I went for the tick, largely because its far more noticable a costume, Elliot and ET was a very close second though!


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

That's what I was thinking too in terms of The TICK. i enjoy costumes that cover your whole body because you EMBODY the character and the costume. Check out my chameleon like abilities with my album sometime. What I'm concerned about is, do you think people would recognize the tick? It's getting on the abstract side of things, plus it would probably cost more money. See how indecisive I am?!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

peterose said:


> What I'm concerned about is, do you think people would recognize the tick?


I was wondering the same thing, it was never a hugely popular cartoon (in Canada anyways) a few people would know it, might be too obscure?? Making a mask of that chin would sure be a lot of FUN though!!!!!


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

peterose said:


> That's what I was thinking too in terms of The TICK. i enjoy costumes that cover your whole body because you EMBODY the character and the costume. Check out my chameleon like abilities with my album sometime. What I'm concerned about is, do you think people would recognize the tick? It's getting on the abstract side of things, plus it would probably cost more money. See how indecisive I am?!


unfortunately theres always a risk of people not recognizing your costume unless you go for something so widespread and really current.

Can totally relate to the cost issue, its always a fine balance, in terms of cost i reckon Et/Elliot or Mr Garrison would be your cheapest costumes. If i hd to say which would be the most recognisable it'd be Elliot/ET. at the very least most people would know who ET is...


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

peterose said:


> TOUCHE! I doubt anyone else is really going to apply for this anyways. But heck, I'm your friend on here, and you've seen my costume album. I suppose this was really stupid of me. I think it really is a toos up between mr. garrison and elliot w/ e.t. I am leaning towards the et costume because well, check this out:


Ok, I had never heard of wtfcostumes.com and I just checked it out and it rocked my sox!!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Hah, Goulet!


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

yes. Goulet. I know. Awesome. You bet. Mustache and a dollar store suit with a turtle neck....hoowha...OO Al Pacino in Scnet of a woman...if anyone can make that work I will give you a million cookies...Yeah Goulet is a tad basic for me i think in retrospect but if you can do the voice than have at er! It's always a hit.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

E.T. and elliot all the way. Instantly recognizable by everyone.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

it is a toss up between Mr Garrison and Elliot and ET, I love both ideas. actually all your ideas are very creative, which is the problem, right?


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

That's the problem bethene, but I think we can pretty much wrap this one up and take it to the cleaners. I just got to find myself a way of making e.t.


----------



## HalloweenChick (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL they are all good but I have to go with Elliot and E T


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I convinced my wife to dress up as American Maid from the Tick one year (I figured even if no one knew the show, it'd be a visual pun.) Worst. Halloween. Ever.

I think Elliot would be universally loved!


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL! Worst halloween. Yeah, costume puns are for grandmas and guys with napoleon syndrome


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

As much as both the hubby & I loved The Tick, (both the cartoon, the comic & the live action show) I'd go with Elliot & ET too. Nothing sucks more than having to explain your costume to everyone & that's what you'd be doing if you went with anything from The Tick.

Unless your parties were full of Comic Con attendees, stick with something recognizable.


----------



## Exotic Seamstress (May 14, 2006)




----------



## LadyJackOLantern (Aug 5, 2011)

My vote is for Scarface!


----------

